# Recent Cooking Toy Acquisition



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

nice looking sheet pan.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes and heavy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm with ya on the Lodge Bucket !!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Like the chicken frying pan.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Like the chicken frying pan.


Check Amazon for Lodge Chicken Frying Skillet with lid. Here. I got the smallest, it's big enough for us, about the size of a regular iron skillet but deeper.

Amazon.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Not for me cause I have a lot of cast iron pans, at least eight or nine. Remember I also got the cast iron wok that I use for frying chicken as well as a lot of other stuff…I use it so much that I keep it on top of my stove all the time. I even have a see through lid that fits it perfectly.
I love this thing.
Besides, If I order this pan I’ll be in a lot of trouble with the head knot.
I keep most of my cast iron in the oven, and have to call him to lift them out for me cause they’re so heavy…and they keep getting heavier and heavier. 

I have two of these lids a 10”( pictured) and a 12” lid leftover from two non stick pans that I tossed cause they were no longer non stick…nothing beats cast iron.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep nothing beats cast iron. Let's see here. Cast iron I have the new skillet, 2 9/10 inch skillets, 4 and 6 inch skillet, 13" skillet, 2 corn stick pans, ableskiver pan, 24 inch roasting pan, 2 1 pint bean pots with lids, 1 6 qt. Dutch oven with lid, 1 8" square x 2" square pan. That's 10,000 pounds of cast iron for a 2,000 lb kitchen. The bean pots


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made bread this week in my 6 quart cast iron dutch oven. I partially cook it covered and partially uncovered. It was pretty good, very crusty.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll have to give that a shot. I've been using it for frying outside on a propane burner. Gad that thing is heavy with a gallon of oil in it. Did you do the bread on top of the stove, in the oven only or on top and in the oven?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I did the bread in the oven, last 15 minutes I uncovered it.


----------

